# Do an intact male hedgie's testicles show?



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I can't remember if I read it here or somewhere else, but I read recently that a male hedgehog's testicles are internal...does that mean you shouldn't be able to see them at all, or just that they do not have a separate sac (scrotum) to contain them?

I've been reading along with a few topics here in the past few days and seen some discussion about lumps and bumps, and want to be sure that what I am assuming are Charley's testicles are supposed to be there (there being a pair of pliable masses inside a very thin-feeling skin "sack" that sticks out from his rear end just before his tail, similar to the genital areas of male rats/hamsters).

Here is a photo of the area:

[attachment=0:yh52fgvf]100_2439.jpg[/attachment:yh52fgvf]


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Sometimes you can see them more than others and some males are more obvious than other males. Your hedgehogs' look normal to me. 

Basically they are internal, meaning they are up inside the stomach, but you should be able to feel them and possibly seem them. They don't hang out like a dog/cat/rat's would.


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

that looks normal to me andI own 5 boys lol - all of mine you can kind of see/feel to varying degrees


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

My new boy is similar too. I tought it wouldn't be normal but it is.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for your replies everyone...after reading the recent discussion about tumors I was beginning to worry. Charley is my first hedgie as well as my first boy, so I wanted to be sure.

~Katie


----------

